
Ask HN: A database collecting potential fraud and scam reports? - NgoStudio
As an entrepreneur and occasional seller, I knew many risks associated with online buying&#x2F;selling. Although there are different measures to protect buyers if there were any wrongdoing or fraud, small and medium sellers are at disadvantage and often, they must write off the loss or pass it on to the next customers.<p>I believe the best way to balance out the table is collecting enough data so the risk can be evaluated in the future. My concern is whether people will appreciate the existence of such database and if there are other entrepreneurs out there currently doing the same thing or interested in such project?
======
iamdave
I can kind of see where your head's at, but it's hard to really know where the
value is because what you're describing hits on so many different points.

What would this 'database' (which seems in context so loosely defined it could
mean almost anything for the end-user/buyer) do that either replaces or
enhances existing fraud protection measures built into the online shopping
experience?

~~~
NgoStudio
Agree, that’s why it must reach beyond online trading activities. One person
can have many cards and emails, but not so many faces or names or real
affiliations, so we’re going to target that. Still, we need a lot of data to
provide anything meaningful. I knew it’s very difficult in the past but with
the current environment, I think it’s doable.

